# Fotki problems again...



## wheezy807 (Jan 9, 2009)

i know i can call or email them but i was hoping you ladies would be a greater help. I'm having problems logging on again, anyone else experiencing this? I'll log on and then it will automatically log me out 1 second later. I know there is maintenance between Jan 2-10 but i strongly think this has nothing to you with it. The only thing i did differently recently was update my AIM. And my toolbar was update, but now i have AIM as a browser and i don't know how to change it back to yahoo. I'm ALL confused and frustrated.....any help is appreciated.

BTW, when i had this problem the first time, fotki COULD NOT help me at all. I went over my aunts house with my laptop and the strangest thing happened- i logged on and stayed logged on.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 9, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> i know i can call or email them but i was hoping you ladies would be a greater help. *I'm having problems logging on again, anyone else experiencing this? I'll log on and then it will automatically log me out 1 second later. I know there is maintenance between Jan 2-10* but i strongly think this has nothing to you with it. The only thing i did differently recently was update my AIM. And my toolbar was update, but now i have AIM as a browser and i don't know how to change it back to yahoo. I'm ALL confused and frustrated.....any help is appreciated.
> 
> BTW, when i had this problem the first time, fotki COULD NOT help me at all. I went over my aunts house with my laptop and the strangest thing happened- i logged on and stayed logged on.


 
Yes! I've tried logging in three times without luck. I'll try again on monday or something.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 9, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> Yes! I've tried logging in three times without luck. I'll try again on monday or something.


Yeah, but the things is while i'm at work i can stay logged in sucessfully. But on my computer at home i can't!erplexed


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well i'll be darned if they didn't extend it to the 15th.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 11, 2009)

wheezy807 said:


> Well i'll be darned if they didn't extend it to the 15th.


 
I saw it yesterday and I'm


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 11, 2009)

ShaniKeys said:


> I saw it yesterday and I'm


Keep my posted if you problems resolves. I honestly don't think this has anything to do with the maintenance. I'll probably go over my aunt's house tomorrow.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 12, 2009)

*I FIXED IT!!!!*
My cousin helped me! I basically had to reset my internet explorers settings....


----------

